# Old Forgotten Industrial Heritage Photographs from Poland



## SeaBreeze (Dec 3, 2014)

Thought these old photos were interesting...http://www.boredpanda.com/the-beauty-of-our-forgotten-industrial-heritage/


----------



## Falcon (Dec 3, 2014)

Great old pics Sea. Thanks to photography.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 6, 2014)

They just litter the landscape, like so many unburied dead.  Sad scenes!


----------



## Blaze Duskdreamer (Dec 6, 2014)

Awesome photography!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 6, 2014)

Great shot, SeaBreeze.

My state had oodles on industry in certain areas before I was born and even after. Slowly but surely, all the factories and mills closed down and moved south to enjoy paying lower wages. Although many of the old remnants are gone now, it's sad to see the few still standing empty.


----------

